# Games that your regret buying/getting



## Blue_Jay (Apr 13, 2010)

What are some games that you have regretted ever buying? One game I can think of that I regret getting was My Sims Kingdom, Mario Party DS, and the Cars (The Movie) game for the DS.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Apr 13, 2010)

Tatsunko Vs Capcom Ulimate all stars


60 bucks thrown away. :x


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 13, 2010)

TigerCrossing said:
			
		

> Tatsunko Vs Capcom Ulimate all stars
> 
> 
> 60 bucks thrown away. :x


You better be joking.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 13, 2010)

Madden 10 Xbox 360 >_>


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 13, 2010)

None. I play all of the games i buy.


----------



## muffun (Apr 13, 2010)

Pokemon Ranger.

I don't know...I didn't really like it.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Apr 13, 2010)

Assassin's Creed. Never really entertained me tbh...


----------



## AndyB (Apr 13, 2010)

I wouldn't say I regret buying any. I may not play them as much as others, but I don't like to think I regret any choices.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 13, 2010)

Battlefield 1943
Wii Fit
Mario and Sonic and the Olympic games 
Playground 
Buncha' GC games
Legend of Zelda


----------



## Sully (Apr 13, 2010)

Pokemon Battle Revolution


----------



## Wish (Apr 13, 2010)

That aquarium thing on wiiware. XD


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot to add Wii Fit, Wii Play, Mario & Sonic at the Olympic games, and Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Hate me, I just didn't find it appealing at all), to my list.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 13, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 definitely.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 13, 2010)

Actually, I do regret buying some DLC. The first Resident Evil 5 stuff... I was pushed into it. And I played it once!
The game itself is great... *censored.3.0* the DLC


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 13, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Pokemon Ranger.
> 
> I don't know...I didn't really like it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 13, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> That aquarium thing on wiiware. XD


And Sandy Beach.

But I usually read reviews before I buy, so I don't make a lot of bad decisions.


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say I regret buying any. I may not play them as much as others, but I don't like to think I regret any choices.


^ This.


----------



## Wish (Apr 13, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear, all you do is stare at fish swimming around. XD


----------



## Elliot (Apr 13, 2010)

Donkey Kong Jungle Beat


----------



## Wish (Apr 13, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Donkey Kong Jungle Beat


Are you serious? ._.

This is one of the best games I have played. :U


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 13, 2010)

I think it was Soulcalibur Legends on the Wii, and a crapload of stuff on the Gamecube.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 13, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What more do you want from an aquarium? :L


----------



## Miranda (Apr 13, 2010)

Super Smash Bros Brawl. I played it once...


----------



## Wish (Apr 13, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better graphics


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 13, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Super Smash Bros Brawl. I played it once...


Haha, same here. I don't know what it was about that game...it just seemed really dull. I liked Melee a lot better. Too bad that didn't have online play.


----------



## Micah (Apr 13, 2010)

Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
Anything after Madden 07
Mario Party 8


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 13, 2010)

Pretty much every WiiWare game I've bought except for Ace Attorney and Megaman 9.
Maybe Battlefield 2 as well.  That game doesn't seem to appeal to me as much.


That's about it I guess.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 13, 2010)

Professor Falken said:
			
		

> Pretty much every WiiWare game I've bought except for Ace Attorney and Megaman 9.
> Maybe Battlefield 2 as well.  That game doesn't seem to appeal to me as much.
> 
> 
> That's about it I guess.


The only Wiiware games I actually own are MM9 and MM10.  The rest don't really shine out to me  .


----------



## Smash Genesis (Apr 13, 2010)

Megaman Starforce 2 and 3, and the original Final Fantasy.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 13, 2010)

Sonic 06
Sonic Unleashed
Sonic and the Secret Rings
Sonic Rivals
Sonic Rivals 2
Sonic Riders: Zero Gravity
Sonic Riders
Pokemon Battle Revolution
Any Movie/Cartoon Games
Other crappy games I might have gotten as gifts.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 13, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Sonic 06
> Sonic Unleashed
> Sonic and the Secret Rings
> Sonic Rivals
> ...


Lol. You must really hate Sonic.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 13, 2010)

Ecco the Dolphin: Defender of the Future
*shudder*

And basically anything I bought while I was under the age of 11


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Apr 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. Most of those games suck. I disagree with Unleashed and the Riders series, but hey, its his opinion


----------



## AnimalCrossingGurrl (Apr 13, 2010)

Pokemon Battle Revolution... Yeah that game was pr-e-tty bad


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't think i regret any games... Maybe some DSiWare, but what do you expect from a $2 game?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2010)

Pokemon HeartGold and SoulSilver


----------



## Pear (Apr 13, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Modern Warfare 2 definitely.


I know I'm a CoDfag, but it was one of the best games I've ever played. :c

Anyways, Pokemone Battle Revolution, Mario Party 8, ACCF, SSBB.


----------



## Caius (Apr 13, 2010)

Eragon for the PS2, The Urbz for Ds, that's about it... oh kinda regretting getting animal crossing WW instead of saving up for a Wii but, it's been fun. 

I more regret trading in nintendogs to be honest


----------



## Yokie (Apr 14, 2010)

Sully said:
			
		

> Pokemon Battle Revolution


^


----------



## Conor (Apr 14, 2010)

FIFA 09 for Wii, I sold it again the same day


----------



## Caius (Apr 14, 2010)

I never got into any of the call of duty games besides playing online, and even that becomes tedious


----------



## SamXX (Apr 14, 2010)

Resident Evil 5 on Steam, AWFUL controls!


----------



## Caius (Apr 14, 2010)

:S How is re5 anyway? besides the colors


----------



## Tyrai (Apr 14, 2010)

Anything on the Wii. Heck, the Wii itself.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2010)

Ultimate Alliance 2 for the Wii. I guess what spoiled it for me was that I first played the game on a PS3 and the storyline, gameplay, and quality were much better on it, than on the Wii.


----------



## Yokie (Apr 14, 2010)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Anything on the Wii. Heck, the Wii itself.


What games did you play?


----------



## Tyrai (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can barely remember most of the games I played on it.. Probably the only enjoyable games were Resident Evil 4, Metroid Prime 3: Corruption and thats it.

Brawl got boring real quick preffered Melee
Mario Kart got boring eventually.


----------



## Yokie (Apr 14, 2010)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try Twilight Princess if you haven't. And did you play Wi-Fi on MKW?


----------



## SockHead (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh, and Guitar Hero World Tour for Wii. Completely awful game.. >_>


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 14, 2010)

Spyro enter the dragonfly


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't really think of any.Also, why does everybody hate PBR?I find it well worth the money.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> I can't really think of any.Also, why does everybody hate PBR?I find it well worth the money.


You need to connect to your DS to open up majority of the game


----------



## SockHead (Apr 14, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> I regretted renting Modern Warfare 2. I barely played it all and plain out got bored of it an hour after playing.
> Games I've bought and regretted. For the Wii: Twilight Princess, My Sims, Wii Fit, Pokemon Ranch, RE4, and a lot more I can't think of right now.
> 
> For the Xbox: DJ Hero, Gears of War 2, and Bully.


Gears of War 2? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 14, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I completely forgot about that xD I don't blame the people who don't have a DS and buy this, rental pokemon are horrible.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 14, 2010)

AC: WW


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 14, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That and the online sucks, most of the colosseums sucked, and the vast majority of items are dreadfully annoying to get.


----------



## Callie (Apr 14, 2010)

They were gifts but:
Catz
Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 14, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any particular reason the online sucks?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 14, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's easy to hack for starters, and most challengers I get are using using four to six legendaries. They also disconnect when I'm kicking their sorry asses with regular Pokemon too.


----------



## Wish (Apr 14, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> I regretted renting Modern Warfare 2. I barely played it all and plain out got bored of it an hour after playing.
> Games I've bought and regretted. For the Wii: Twilight Princess, My Sims, Wii Fit, Pokemon Ranch, RE4, and a lot more I can't think of right now.
> 
> For the Xbox: DJ Hero, Gears of War 2, and Bully.


Pokemon Ranch isn't suppose to be entertaining. Its just a place where you can store pokemon if you have no more space in your PC's.


----------



## David (Apr 14, 2010)

modern warfare 2 once all the crappy flaws emerged, i heard theyre working on them, so i may consider playing it again though.


----------



## David (Apr 14, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> I regretted renting Modern Warfare 2. I barely played it all and plain out got bored of it an hour after playing.
> Games I've bought and regretted. For the Wii: Twilight Princess, My Sims, Wii Fit, Pokemon Ranch, RE4, and a lot more I can't think of right now.
> 
> For the Xbox: DJ Hero, Gears of War 2, and Bully.


idk what you were playing but modern warfare boring after an hour? no. not possible. the campaign is crazy ass fun, and i had 9 days logged on the multilayer before all the crappy glitches emerged.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 14, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because obviously, if you like something, everyone else has to agree with your opinion.


----------



## David (Apr 14, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no they dont have to, i just honestly dont understand how someone wouldnt find the campaign interesting, i couldnt put it down, i started it at 10 am finished at 5 pm, on nov 10th the day it came out, didnt stop once.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 14, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's because they have a different taste in games? That would be the obvious answer.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 14, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The campaign was *censored.2.0*ty obviously. I got it done in less than five hours when it came out. That's including breaks. Nothing compared to the original honestly.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 14, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Spyro enter the dragonfly


you best be *censored.2.0*tin' me.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 14, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's because they didn't try the campaign, or that they just plain didn't like it.


----------



## David (Apr 14, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well sucks for them, theyre missing out, it made me jizz :|


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 14, 2010)

Tak for the gamecock advance.

I didn't think that was actually a word.
*gameboy*

Definition: A rooster bread for fighting.

Well, it's what was on the list of corrections since game boy wasn't considered right.


----------



## Nic (Apr 14, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH YES SHOOT THAT GUN BOY!  Did you stick that thing in your nut sack and put the vibration to max out?


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 14, 2010)

oh yeah, how could I forget. I really regretted getting Mario Party 8 also. It's a shame the series had to come to that.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that scared me.

But if you are jizzing over killing people, you might want to get your head checked.

Or your reproductive system.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 14, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably where the STD/Infected tags come into play.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 14, 2010)

Actually some PC games i regret, since i kinda get bored and never bother again with them:/


----------



## David (Apr 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its the epicness of the awesome that never lets up that makes you jizz.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 12, 2010)

lol, david.


----------



## Silentshadow (Oct 12, 2010)

Go Pets.... Worst! Game! Ever! (I'll describe the total, epic failure if you want)
Sonic unleashed
The simpsons game wii (my cousin ave it too me cuz it was too hard, so I don't regret buying it but it's so stupid ><)
Eco creatures- save the forest
Viva pi


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 13, 2010)

There are only four games I've ever regretted buying that I can remember, those being MySims for Wii (I was craving some Animal Crossing-like gameplay on Wii, before City Folk was released, and I though MySims would satisfy that craving...I was wrong), My Aquarium for WiiWare (it was an impulse buy, for some reason the idea of a virtual aquarium on my Wii fascinated me), Art Style: AQUIA for DSiWare (not a bad game, just not my type, and I only bought it because it was one of the first DSiWare games released), and Bird & Beans for DSiWare (same reasons as AQUIA).


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 13, 2010)

My Aquarium for WiiWare, as Tye just said.

Thought it would be interesting, turns out I was wrong.


----------



## fantanoice (Oct 13, 2010)

> The simpsons game wii (my cousin ave it too me cuz it was too hard, so I don't regret buying it but it's so stupid ><)


How far did you get? The start is kinda crappy, but it gets good at the Marge level.

As for me:
- Final Fantasy XIII
- Star Fox Command



> Pokemon HeartGold and SoulSilver


You have no soul.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (Oct 13, 2010)

Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood

Sonic and the Black Knight
(I was really looking forward to this after I saw Sonic fans gushing over it, more specifially FTA from HellfireComms. But jesus christ it's probably one of the worst video games i've ever had the misfortune to play. The graphics are gorgeous, the music is top notch, but the gameplay is absolutely horrendous.)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 13, 2010)

Katsuya said:
			
		

> Pokemon HeartGold and SoulSilver


Same here, only played it once.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 13, 2010)

Twilight Princess.  Not that it was a bad game.  I just never played it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Twilight Princess.  Not that it was a bad game.  I just never played it.


...Why not?! D:


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I got to the part where he was a wolf in the cell... that was like RIGHT in the beginning XD.


----------



## Ciaran (Oct 13, 2010)

Sonic Unleashed...

WHY GOD WHY?!?!?!

Sonic 4 on ipod was disappointing as well...


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 13, 2010)

mr. driller: drill spirits


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (Oct 13, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Sonic Unleashed...
> 
> WHY GOD WHY?!?!?!
> 
> Sonic 4 on ipod was disappointing as well...


Which version did you play? I thought the Wii version was pretty damn good.
What was so bad about it?


----------



## Ciaran (Oct 13, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get me started...

The night time stages had bad controls, bad level design, bad repetivity, bad pacing, bad... everything!


----------



## Conor (Oct 13, 2010)

New Play Control Mario Power Tennis, not because I dislike it but because I don't play it.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 13, 2010)

My sister bought Star Fox games. I didn't find those much fun, only when I was younger, though.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 13, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> My sister bought Star Fox games. I didn't find those much fun, only when I was younger, though.


SF 64 = no equal


----------



## Ricano (Oct 13, 2010)

Probably Sonic the Hedgehog for the PS3. I knew it was a rushed game with glitches and all that, but I didn't think that it'd be THAT bad. Boy, was I wrong.


----------



## williamd (Oct 13, 2010)

Playground sucked so bad except the RC car racing XDDDD


----------



## HumanResources (Oct 13, 2010)

Army Men Sarge's War and Smashing Drive for the Gamecube come to mind.  Also, a few of the G&W Gallerys.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 13, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> I regretted renting Modern Warfare 2. I barely played it all and plain out got bored of it an hour after playing.
> Games I've bought and regretted. For the Wii: Twilight Princess, My Sims, Wii Fit, Pokemon Ranch, RE4, and a lot more I can't think of right now.
> 
> For the Xbox: DJ Hero, Gears of War 2, and Bully.


Read you post :\

Dj Hero; :|

Bully: >:|

Dem good games yo'


Mafia II


----------



## Silentshadow (Oct 13, 2010)

fantanoice said:
			
		

> > The simpsons game wii (my cousin ave it too me cuz it was too hard, so I don't regret buying it but it's so stupid ><)
> 
> 
> How far did you get? The start is kinda crappy, but it gets good at the Marge level.


uh... idk it was either the level with homer and bart in like this weird around the world thing or the level after that


----------



## ATWA (Oct 13, 2010)

Borderlands


----------



## Leslie141 (Oct 13, 2010)

MySims Party


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Dec 23, 2020)

Tom said:


> Sonic 06
> Sonic Unleashed
> Sonic and the Secret Rings
> Sonic Rivals
> ...


Lol k sonic 06 is the best bring on the hate







Ben 10 (switch idk why I got it)
Skylanders Giants (never was a fan)

	Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2020

Oh wait this is old LOL


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 23, 2020)

Three comes into mind immediately:

1) final fantasy XV. This was another majorly hyped game, in the brewing for over a decade and failed to deliver up to expectation. The gameplay itself was fine, open world map what not and cool graphics, but the story is a major let down. I’ve seen the infamous 2013 trailers, of what was then final fantasy versus xiii - looked like a complete different game to be honest if not for the character design. Too bad we could only speculate what it could’ve been had tetsuya Nomura continued on the project. this one disappointed me the most, because I paid full price for the game on release day and it was a major let down.

2) Pokémon moon - I still haven’t play the game so that speaks to my interest about it. Only really bought it because a friend bought sun. And now none of us is playing... what a waste of money

3)animal crossing happy home designer - yeah I can’t even find the game. High chance it’s lost during my move a couple years ago. Bought it on a whim expecting I love it as much as new leaf. I guess I’m just not super into the sidegames of animal crossing? The game play was pretty routine and boring to me. Did not find it as engaging as the main title and I stopped playing probably after decorating 6 houses


----------



## Dae (Dec 23, 2020)

I remember me and my cousin being so excited for Duke Nukem Forever..

lmao


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 23, 2020)

I bought some weird mario vs donkey kong: mini land mayhem and literally played it for maybe 2 minutes.


----------



## Lightspring (Dec 23, 2020)

Scribblenauts on the Switch. I like the idea and it’s cute, but since I have a Switch Lite and am the only person in my family who plays any sort of Nintendo Games, it can be quite boring having to play solo in sandbox-style games. It is a bit fun to cause chaos in worlds though.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Dec 23, 2020)

Red Dead Redemption 2. I really wanted to love it but ultimately, it was a waste of my money


----------



## Coach (Dec 23, 2020)

Happy Home Designer comes to mind, bought it because I like AC in general and didn't get much use out of it. The amiibo scanner came in handy quite a lot for welcome amiibo, though, so that was handy!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Dec 23, 2020)

I bought human fall flat and it was fun it was on sale and I got a dlc for free but now that I look at it I wasted my money on it I played it for like two weeks and I was done with it I wish I could get my money back but I purchased it online in the Nintendo store


----------



## LoyalDragonfly (Dec 23, 2020)

*Sonic Heroes*: I loved Sonic Adventure 1 and 2 to death. Then I played Heroes, and I hated it so much that I've never picked up another new Sonic game that came out after it. It burned me that bad.

*Pokemon Coliseum*: What I was expecting was an upgraded Pokemon Stadium game with better graphics and 3rd generation Pokemon. What I got was an entirely new story-based game. I didn't find the snag & purify gameplay fun, and, in the end, all I wanted was just a simple single player battling and tournament simulator where I could upload and use my own Pokemon, rather than be stuck with whatever I can manage to capture from other players. IIRC there was local multiplayer that worked more like a traditional stadium type game, but at the time I didn't have any friends who were into Pokemon and lived close enough to play local multiplayer, so that was out. Just like Sonic Heroes, it burned me so bad that I never bought another Pokemon console game (Battle Revolution, XD/Gale of Darkness, Pokemon Channel, etc.) again.

*Pokemon Conquest*: Another Pokemon spinoff game! I was so excited for this game before it came out... as a long-time fan of Pokemon and games like Fire Emblem and Final Fantasy Tactics, I thought the concept was ingenious. I could say a lot about this game, but... to make a very long story short, it didn't live up to my expectations. I played through the main story all the way (mostly because it's short), but I don't think I've ever been so disappointed by a Pokemon game. My hopes hadn't been set as high for Coliseum, that's for sure.

*Heroes of Might and Magic 4*: My experience with this game was a lot like my experience with Sonic Heroes. I bought, played, and loved HoMM2. I loved HoMM3 even more, so much more, that it made going back to 2 hard. HoMM4 was such a drastic and baffling step backwards, that I was shocked. The graphics were so much worse, and there were really odd gameplay choices... for example, I really hated that building certain buildings locked you out of others while building your castle. Like Sonic Heroes, I hated this game so much that I've never played any other HoMM game that came after it in the series. 

*Kingdom Hearts 2*:  Probably a somewhat controversial choice, but as someone who straight up adored the original Kingdom Hearts, I just did not find myself enjoying the second game. Levels were too long, I didn't like the choice of worlds (especially Tron world), and by the end of the game, I just had to sadly admit that I wasn't having fun anymore. Like some of the above games, I was so burned out by this installment that I never played another Kingdom Hearts game. 

*Street Fighter 5 Champion Edition*: I wanted to try a new, contemporary fighting game, but the truth is that I just can't mesh with 3D Street Fighter.

*Bubsy 3D*: Yes, I bought this game. I didn't know anything about it at the time... I just saw it at the video game store and remembered how much I used to love the original Bubsy on SNES. Needless to say... I was not pleased with what I got. 

There's probably more, but these are the biggest offenders for me...


----------



## Seastar (Dec 23, 2020)

Paper Mario: Sticker Star
I'm pretty sure I don't have it anymore.


----------



## Bird_9 (Dec 23, 2020)

Kingdom hearts dream drop distance
Nothing wrong with the kh series
But after playing the first 2 games the gba chain of memories and the psp birth by sleep
I think i may have got tired of tbe same plot twists and confusions that makes impossible to connect the games
Also, dream drop distance is overwhelming with stuff to do and aconplish
In my opinion the combat is awesome and soubdtrack amazinf
But the lack of continuity makewnthis game without a place to stay

	Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2020

Ninja gaiden sigma was another failure for me
I just couldnt get better in the game
Insee so many people arguing that tbe souls series is hardcore
They dont even scratch a bug in the ninja gaiden franchise
The games are sonintense you absolutely need real ninja reflexes amd the game punishes you whitout having saving spots to restart after certain acomplishments


----------



## Licorice (Dec 23, 2020)

Gris. I’m sure it’s not a bad game but I really couldn’t get into it at all.


----------



## a_b (Dec 24, 2020)

Animal crossing amiibo festival and mario party 10 were such big disappointments.
Amiibo festival was gifted to me, I didnt even know it was a thing until I played it- needless to say I only ever played it twice. It was so insanely boring for a party game. That being said, the same goes for mario party 10.
When I bought the game I was under the impression that it would be really fun- the last and only mario party game I had played up until this point was mario party ds and I adored it. Not knowing about any other mp games I just assumed the latest would be a big improvement from the really old ds version.. Oh how wrong I was.. It was such a waste of money

Oh! I also bought animal crossing happy home designer when it first came out. I expected it to be really fun seeing as I really loved new leaf. I suppose it _was_ fun for the first couple of plays but it got boring real fast. I ended up giving the game away and continued to play acnl instead. It really wasnt worth the money.


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 24, 2020)

a couple of months ago i bought story of seasons: friends of mineral town on the switch because it looked like my favourite childhood game (harvest moon: a tale of two towns for the ds)
it cost me almost £50 and i got about 10 hours on it before getting bored, so that was a waste of money

also that adventure time game, pirates of the enchiridion on the switch
i've loved adventure time since i was a child and have seen every single episode so i figured there was no reason for me to not like this game but i didn't

and finally yokai watch 2: psychic specters for the 3ds, i used to love this game and i got so much play out of it but now unfortunately i don't play it
i don't really wanna go into all the chaos that made me actually hate this game so much but i am so annoyed at myself for buying it


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 24, 2020)

i bought aliens colonial marines when it was on sale for $5 and if you ask me that is still $5 too much

though it gave me and a friend at the time a good laugh so i guess it was worth something

	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020

also yeah pokemon battle revolution was pretty boring imo

there was also jurassic: the hunted on the ps3 that i got for christmas one year and it sucked


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Dec 24, 2020)

The only game I regret is sadly Pokemon Platinum....didn't care for that gen.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 24, 2020)

Ark Survival on PC because it's still laggy and slow as the PS4 version.


----------



## Neb (Dec 24, 2020)

(Wow this thread is ancient. I’m surprised there were a few users that are still active here!)

There are so many video games I regret buying. The game I regret buying the most was “The Suite Life With Zach and Cody” for the DS. I had just gotten into video games and was obsessed with the Disney sitcom. Like the gullible 8 year old I was, I bought shovelware. The graphics were hideous, the charm of the show was completely gone, and the controls were so clunky. I think it was the first game I ever returned to the store.


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm probably going to get burned at the stake for this but



Spoiler



The Witcher games imo
They weren't really my sort of game .-.


----------



## Ichiban (Dec 25, 2020)

cyberpunk 2077


----------



## avieators (Dec 25, 2020)

f.....fire emblem warriors..... i really loved hyrule warriors and thought few would be cool too...it was for a little while! and i really like awakening's cast (half the reason i got it was to play as my daughter lucina...) but a lot of the characters in that game dont have unique movesets, unlike hw where legit every character was unique,,,ran out of stuff to do really fast too  additionally i dislike fire emblem fates and it had such a HEAVY focus on it...wack

edit: its a real shame abt cyberpunk 2077, it has so many problems and from what i've heard is really kind of an embarrassment to the genre  i really like the idea of cyberpunk (the genre) and i love the aesthetics, but i knew this game was troubled from the get go so thankfully  i wasnt ever in danger of having it be a regretted purchase!


----------



## Poppies_92 (Jan 1, 2021)

Dragon Ball Z Sagas, biggest disappointment as a kid....


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 1, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> Three comes into mind immediately:
> 
> 1) final fantasy XV. This was another majorly hyped game, in the brewing for over a decade and failed to deliver up to expectation. The gameplay itself was fine, open world map what not and cool graphics, but the story is a major let down. I’ve seen the infamous 2013 trailers, of what was then final fantasy versus xiii - looked like a complete different game to be honest if not for the character design. Too bad we could only speculate what it could’ve been had tetsuya Nomura continued on the project. this one disappointed me the most, because I paid full price for the game on release day and it was a major let down.



I personally really like FFXV, but I will say that I didn't buy it at launch, when the game was still buggy and incomplete. It's pretty darn good now! 

The only downsides now are 1) part of the story is told in other media (a movie, some anime, etc), and 2) there was some stuff that was planned to be put in the game as DLC but then Tabata left Square Enix. That story has been created as a novel, but it's just more other media shenanigans. The game is perfectly enjoyable without the other media, but there's pieces of the story that are harder to understand without it.

Personally, not sure if Nomura would've made it better. But I have strong opinions for Kingdom Hearts, feeling like that entire series is way overhyped, and think it might've been better without him.


----------



## Rika092 (Jan 3, 2021)

DJStarstryker said:


> I personally really like FFXV, but I will say that I didn't buy it at launch, when the game was still buggy and incomplete. It's pretty darn good now!
> 
> The only downsides now are 1) part of the story is told in other media (a movie, some anime, etc), and 2) there was some stuff that was planned to be put in the game as DLC but then Tabata left Square Enix. That story has been created as a novel, but it's just more other media shenanigans. The game is perfectly enjoyable without the other media, but there's pieces of the story that are harder to understand without it.
> 
> Personally, not sure if Nomura would've made it better. But I have strong opinions for Kingdom Hearts, feeling like that entire series is way overhyped, and think it might've been better without him.



Yeah I think you are right - the story during initial release felt like in particularly incomplete and I was especially disappointed by how they choose the handle the romance between Noctus and Lunafreya (to me the way they portrayed their bond resembles more like one between siblings than lovers/couple). Perhaps this is later remedied in DLCs or other medias like you said. I did hear about a spin-off movie and the anime, but didn’t know there’s also existed a novel. I may have to check them out now since I’m kinda curious on how they decide to patch up storyline. Can’t really comment on kingdom hearts though since I never really played any of the main titles (only played dream drop distance on 3DS but I think it’s more of a spin-off?)


----------



## huuussein (Jan 4, 2021)

i have two one piece games, one for the ps4 and one for the 3ds and they're both pretty much garbage, even if you play against friends. it's so boring and monotenous.. i feel like most games based on animes are terrible nowadays though. while i'm at it, although it's a cartoon, but the korra game for the ps4 is also pretty damn boring and has pretty much no replay value. the graphics are okay, but the cutscenes with an animation barely resembling the tv show look very awkward and the story is just not good. the combat system is fun, but you only unlock all your powers after the mainstory and by that point you've already played through every stage. the levels are very samey samey and the enemies are copied and pasted with some color palette changes, completely uninspired.


----------



## BluebearL (Jan 6, 2021)

Pokemon sword. I have never gotten into the series before but had heard great things about this game. I found it pretty boring and not within my particular gaming interests. It was slow, not immersive, poorly designed in terms of graphics- t(his isn't a huge issue but it doesn't help) and just didn't have anything interesting about it. Catching or battling pokemon wasn't particularly fun. That being said, I can understand why a Pokemon fan would adore this game, it's just not for me. Luckily I didn't pay much for the game so I was able to give it to a friend who would appreciate it more. 

Only other game I can think of was on the DS.

Sonic colours: Never was a sonic fan and this was no exception


----------



## shion (Jan 9, 2021)

the ratchet and clank remake was such a disappointment ;; and i loooveee those original three games


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 10, 2021)

I couldn't get into Fantasy Life for some reason...

Also I got Smash for 3DS but it's just not for me


----------



## nudgenudge (Feb 3, 2021)

almost everything in my library. My library went from maybe 25 games to almost 150 in one year and now I face the dilemma of one at a time vs. playing them all here and there. Makes gaming way more stressful than it needs to be


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 3, 2021)

I saw a few videos on YouTube about this game called House Flipper. The videos were really cool and basically you went around flipping houses to sell again.

I paid $30 for it on Xbox and it sucked. The graphics looked bad, the game was poorly designed as I couldn’t even do some things it was telling me to do, and the gameplay was really boring... welp.


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 15, 2021)

SockHead said:


> Madden 10 Xbox 360 >_>



The Sims Medieval, I thought it would be an interesting little sims game and instead I ended up with... The Sims Medieval.

Now, The Sims Castaway is another matter! Loads of fun (not pc version, ps2 version).


----------



## Tapioca123 (Feb 15, 2021)

If you want my honest opinion? ACNH, not that I hate it but it's... underwhelming compared to how people were making it look on social media.

Still playin' tho.


----------



## coldpotato (Feb 15, 2021)

Most games I buy I research enough about them to hopefully make sure I won't be dissatisfied but these are a few where I probably didn't research enough and wound up not liking them much.

Super Mario Party for the switch. I grew up loving almost every mario party game that came out, but this one was lacking in a lot of ways. Not enough boards and disappointing online gameplay.

Fall guys. I thought it would be a fun game to pass time but realized there were too many cheaters and just rude people on the game. It brought down the experience a lot plus just the game in general got old quickly.

Genshin Impact. I thought it was awesome it seemed to be inspired by one of my favorite games (BOTW) but playing it I realized this wasn't just inspiration, it went beyond that and every second playing I just wound up being reminded of BOTW and craving playing BOTW instead. To me it's not even that it seems like a cheap copy of BOTW, it's like a very well done copy with a couple changes here and there, but those changes aren't exactly to my liking so I thought there wasn't much point of me playing.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Feb 25, 2021)

Shadow of the Colossus for sure. While the first two Colossi were fun, the third was so annoying to fight that it killed any interest I had in the game. Wanted to give it another chance and went to fight the fourth, but I just didn't feel like playing anymore.


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 25, 2021)

I got a copy of Miitopia two years ago, enjoyed playing through it, and still do enjoy it! However, now that a Switch port has been announced that looks better graphically and has more customization options, I sort of have a bit of buyer's remorse. I don't really want to buy the game again so it's just kind of a bummer.

Fire Emblem Awakening greatly disappointed me since it felt like a departure from what the series had been up to that point, and opened the floodgates to the generic anime and fanservice sort of stuff particularly in Fates, but also with regards to stuff like Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE and some of the stuff in Heroes. There's not much I enjoy about Awakening, but I just keep it as part of the collection. The one good thing about Awakening for me is that it threw up the warning signals and saved me from actually spending any money on the Fates games.

Those are the two that immediately come to mind. If I recall any others, I'll make another post.


----------



## TemalRustic (Mar 17, 2021)

Blue_Jay said:


> What are some games that you have regretted ever buying? One game I can think of that I regret getting was My Sims Kingdom, Mario Party DS, and the Cars (The Movie) game for the DS.



I regret buying Mountain on steam.. I don't know.. what I expected. Haha.


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 25, 2021)

My biggest regret was buying 1,2, switch. I thought it would be like Nintendo land but sadly it was not. It has potential but the fact that most of the mini games happen outside the tv is kind of lame. Club house games is a better option in my opinion, it has 51 games vs 1,2 switches selection. To this day I still have yet to pick it back up.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 25, 2021)

I regretted buying (or asking for xmas) Dissidia for psp (the first one) and selling it for gamestop for crap return. The game did get me interested in FFX, but I really didn’t like it or the story that much.

Tales of Zestiria - then again, I really liked Dezel and his voice actor Daisuke Ono . Still, was very disappointing.

Fate/Extella - I knew the story was bad and gameplay was repetitve but being a sucker for bonus items i asked for the edition for christmas that had some cards and a wall cloth scroll in it.


----------

